# Show me your Czech/WGWL pups-adults



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

I wanted to see everyones awesome Czech/WGWL dogs! I am coping with my excitement of getting my pup next month who is from that lineage. My boy will either be a very dark blanket BT, bi-color, or solid black. Lets see em!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Me and mine. Valor. I'm 4'11 and he is tall for his lines. lol


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Me and mine. Valor. I'm 4'11 and he is tall for his lines. lol


Beautiful, love his intense focus on you in the heel!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Omen is WGWL and Czech, but he also has some DDR and Belgian lines in his pedigree as well. A little over a year old, and a little over 80 pounds.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

50/50


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

ausdland said:


> 50/50


Do you have puppy pics? Thinking mine may grow up to look very similiar.


----------



## cz_gsd (Aug 21, 2018)

I need to take my Nikon out this weekend, I haven't gotten good pictures of him with it (versus my phone) in almost a month. The top pic is only from a week ago, but he has gotten more grey on his chest and hind legs since then. He's currently 6 months old.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Omen is WGWL and Czech, but he also has some DDR and Belgian lines in his pedigree as well. A little over a year old, and a little over 80 pounds.


Very intimidating look to him with beautiful color.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

cz_gsd said:


> I need to take my Nikon out this weekend, I haven't gotten good pictures of him with it (versus my phone) in almost a month. The top pic is only from a week ago, but he has gotten more grey on his chest and hind legs since then. He's currently 6 months old.


Big boy, love the coat changes over time.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our family has several colors of Czech or part Czech WL GSD's!



Wicki (Ocult) is Omen's sister (Per Ken:"WGWL and Czech, but also has some DDR and Belgian lines in his pedigree as well")
Wicki 7-18.jpg 


Quinn (4 months old) is Wicki and Omen's Cousin: Quinn 8-18.jpg 


Doogan: Doogan Dock Diving (2).jpg 


My Grand-Dog Bear: Bear Resized.jpg 



Best of luck with your new pup!
We'll expect pictures!!!!
Moms


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Our family has several colors of Czech or part Czech WL GSD's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant open any of those links for some reason?  I will definitely upload pictures of the pup once able. Sounds like you've got an awesome family and handful to keep ya busy!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mmags said:


> _*I cant open any of those links for some reason? *_ I will definitely upload pictures of the pup once able. Sounds like you've got an awesome family and handful to keep ya busy!





Sometimes I can't open pic's from this site on my phone but they will open on my laptop!:wink2:


_(can someone let me know if these pic's will open or not? Thanks!_ )


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

mmags said:


> Do you have puppy pics? Thinking mine may grow up to look very similiar.


3 months


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

mmags said:


> I wanted to see everyones awesome Czech/WGWL dogs! I am coping with my excitement of getting my pup next month who is from that lineage. My boy will either be a very dark blanket BT, bi-color, or solid black. Lets see em!


FWIW, I wouldn't give one iota about color. Health, temperament, structure, drive are important in a working dog.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

ausdland said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't give one iota about color. Health, temperament, structure, drive are important in a working dog.


Thanks for the pup pic. I agree that color is of the least importance. The sire and dam of my pup have good hip and elbow scores, both DM clear, and from good working pedigrees where most all dogs are titled. The color is just a curiosity thing.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Sometimes I can't open pic's from this site on my phone but they will open on my laptop!:wink2:
> 
> 
> _(can someone let me know if these pic's will open or not? Thanks!_ )


Thats weird because Im on a PC. Hmmm. Wonder if anyone else can open them.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy as a pup and now 6mo old. He has Czech on both sides.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Ozzy as a pup and now 6mo old. He has Czech on both sides.


Wow, he is stunning. I see he had a funny ear phase haha.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, was worried when he was younger but he had such big heavy ears. Now they are perfect.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Boomer, I miss you buddy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh and thank you


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mmags said:


> Thats weird because Im on a PC. Hmmm. Wonder if anyone else can open them.



I did a "cut and paste" cause I got timed out.....maybe that's why!


See if these work. They worked in the "Preview"


Wicki:










Quinn:










Doogan:












T:
View attachment 510629





Bear:


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

This is Jax. He is Czech/WGWL With a bit of german show lines in there too.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Not the best pic but my little baby is always on the move. Dad is West German Working Lines and Mom is West German Show Line. Shane has an awesome personality! Can't wait to see him all grown up. Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know a ton about my dogs ancestry, but he's got both WGWL and showdog lines in him. He's much much larger than most GSDs so I'm thinking he got a bit more of the working line DNA. His great grandparents are from this Kennel(Baysden German Shepherds - Home) other than that, there's not much info in the pedigree databases from what I can find. Great great grandparents were imported.

He's currently 115lbs, 30 inches at the withers and will be 2 years old in February. He's got a little filling out to do as well, so I'm thinking he'll get close to 130lbs, he's very long and thin. Huge vertical jump and very fast for his size. (the other dog is a 110lbs rottie mix for size reference, he's shorter and stocky, Jax is lanky)


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Colter- 9.5 weeks old. Mainly Czech and Slovakian, little bit of WGWL thrown in.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

My girl is 5.5 months in her current profile pic (link): Orsa vom Haus Morrisson

Czech/DDR/WGWL/WGSL


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Felafufu said:


> My girl is 5.5 months in her current profile pic (link): Orsa vom Haus Morrisson
> 
> Czech/DDR/WGWL/WGSL


I saw some of Orsa's pictures on Amy's Facebook page (Orsa and Ori playing). Your girl has a gorgeous head.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Katsugsd said:


> I saw some of Orsa's pictures on Amy's Facebook page (Orsa and Ori playing). Your girl has a gorgeous head.


Orsa says thank you. Woof!


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Training session with my 2.5 year old WGWL male from last evening.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My grandson and Kwai playing stick basketball!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My 2 year old grandson playing the stick game 10 years ago....he started early..lol. Different dog( Tom z PS daughter, )but same grandson.


----------

